# my first dig



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

extremely happy about the bluff city bottling memphis tenn i found its a beautiful aqua and very whop sided,the bottom looks like an egg,its my first bottle from a dig and i found some milk glass containers and an sauers extracts and a caldwells,old marble and thats it lol.but im happy for the big bottle doese any body know what the clear bottle is it has on the bottom daggett and ramsdell oh and a couple more little things forgot about any way here they are


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

bottom


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

and the rest


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool! I found one of those clear jars you have on the bottom. I'm sure it's not worth much, if anything but I like the design (circles/dots/whatever) on the glass. Had to keep it! I'm a human magpie. []


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

at first  i was all happy i thought it was an ink.but its not.im definately keeping it,it doese look pretty nice


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2009)

You'll find them eventually.  Keep going! Something great will be in there!


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

i would love to find one,some of these guys make this seem like it aint nothing,im mean pulling 20 to 60 bottles out of a hole i think i would pass out if i ever actually found a place where more than 3 was


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

what doese people mean by waxing there bottles?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2009)

It'll happen if you keep at it! My digging partner points out that if you find one keeper and dig 20 times a year, that's 20 bottles in your house. 50-60 bottles at a time takes up a lot of space.  Just remember that! It's the thrill of the hunt for me. My broken glass collection is starting to get out of hand at this point. Gonna have to start making mosaics or something soon!


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

lol ive kept some broken ones but every time i look at them i cry


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2009)

I look at the broken stuff and see free candle holders and craft supplies.[]

 Apparently I'm a glass half full kind of person. 

 I do, however, hate when the bottle is almost perfect and has a chip out of it![]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 26, 2009)

im right there with you..DigWithStick sent me some  stained glass shards im in the process of making something and then making a post on it..Mosaics are fun but using clay so you can still see through the glass is what im working on..i wont give away anymore details


 Capone..im gonna mail those out this weekend.i picked a few out.Keep digging buddy


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

ok,thanks alot just dig it.i really appreciate it,looking forward to getting them.i never thought of mosaics thats a good idea,i think i might try one


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm grooving on that funky Bluff City, John... my wife would pick the little ones.. you married?


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

yes im married,i have three boys 2,4,5 and they are a handfull


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2009)

hey john nice finds keep it up!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  alcapone1130
> 
> i would love to find one,some of these guys make this seem like it aint nothing,im mean pulling 20 to 60 bottles out of a hole i think i would pass out if i ever actually found a place where more than 3 was


 
 I would rather find 3 good ones as to 20 "so so" bottles.or even one good one and nothing else.


----------

